# Ordered some matte black vinyl would like some ideas on what to do with it!



## Alex_P21 (Dec 11, 2012)

Today i ordered some Matte black vinyl I plan on using it for eyelids maybe some strips on the hood. Any ideas ill have alot left over.

I had the emblems covered with matte black and tint done when i first got it just wanna try doing some vinyl myself! IDEAS?!?!?!?!
If you've done vinyl on your cruze post some pics.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

if you have enough id cover the roof


----------



## Alex_P21 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im gonna do the roof during the summer. just wanna do some small stuff first to get the hang of it.


----------

